# crappy chainsaw at work



## The Count (Nov 6, 2010)

I know that this doesn`t make me an lumber jack but I had a lot of fun; except I lost an ax. oh well, i`ll buy some orange paint.

It was a beautiful ash that my father in law wanted removed. I tried in vain to change his mind....

1.







2.






3.






note: wife hand.

4.






5.

and some more cutting; I know, no protection...






if you look careful you may see the rubber band that holds the switch.

cheers.


----------



## showlandjr (Nov 6, 2010)

Good job, what saw is that? I'm surprised that I don't recognize it.

-Shelby


----------



## The Count (Nov 6, 2010)

http://sunflytools.en.made-in-china...C-Petrol-Chain-Saw-Gas-Chain-Saw-M-CS52-.html

I am not surprised at all.

cheers.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 6, 2010)

dude video that saw cutting some rounds I just have to see that in action.


----------



## Treecutr (Nov 6, 2010)

Bar and chain are worth more than the saw


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 6, 2010)

Bet that one made a thud when it hit the ground. That sound is a lot more enjoyable when the tree is heading directly for it's intended fall zone. Yeah we need some additional updates on the fake Stihl saw. I saw one online for the first time earlier this week and was wondering if they were any good. (relative to the price vs performance)


----------



## The Count (Nov 7, 2010)

Treecutr said:


> Bar and chain are worth more than the saw



that is almost true. but if it weren`t for this saw I would never got the bug.
now ofcourse I want a better one but funny thing, one week I am convinced it is a stihl , the next is a husky.
can`t make up my mind.


----------



## Cutler tree (Nov 7, 2010)

So one week it won't start the next week it will? jk How does it run? what did it cost?


----------



## The Count (Nov 7, 2010)

it was 80$, it was new, the on off switch stays on until pulling the gas (therefore I have a rubber band), I have to keep it to a certain rpm (by ear) where it has max power and the break won`t work.

other than that it was really ok, taking abuse until yesterday when oiler failed. it was the end of the day and I didn`t looked into it. maybe just clogged.

when it dies, I`ll go to my dealer and get 33$ discount for a new saw.
LOL

really, don`t buy cheap saws; they cost more in the end.
I bought it as you buy a disposable camera. 

it has been fun so far. I think I got my money worth.


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the update. From your description, I don't think I'll add one to the lineup.


----------



## Tree Pig (Nov 7, 2010)

they have a 105cc it would be fun to buy just to see what it takes to blow it up.


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 7, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> they have a 105cc it would be fun to buy just to see what it takes to blow it up.



its on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/Stihl-070-Chainsaw-NEW-105cc-/250720004104?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item3a6013a808


----------



## The Count (Nov 8, 2010)

http://sunflytools.en.made-in-china...hl-Chain-Saw-105CC-Chainsaw-105CC-MS070-.html


----------



## imagineero (Nov 8, 2010)

no wonder you didnt want to show your face in the photos :biggrinbounce2:

Nice looking drop though. You did really well to cut around your wifes hand without hurting her too. How did she get her hand stuck in a tree in the first place?


----------



## avason (Nov 8, 2010)

imagineero said:


> no wonder you didnt want to show your face in the photos :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Nice looking drop though. You did really well to cut around your wifes hand without hurting her too. How did she get her hand stuck in a tree in the first place?



LOL that is hilarious!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## The Count (Nov 8, 2010)

imagineero said:


> no wonder you didnt want to show your face in the photos :biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Nice looking drop though. You did really well to cut around your wifes hand without hurting her too. How did she get her hand stuck in a tree in the first place?



she did some magic that went wrong; she got stuck both hands inside the tree. only the second attempt to free her went well. couldn`t post the first attempt though....too messy


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 8, 2010)

Where did you buy the saw from? The websites linked say things like "minimum 50 pcs" and I'm doubting if the saw arrives in 50 pieces... counts.


----------



## The Count (Nov 8, 2010)

flea market


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 8, 2010)

best answer ever? rep to you!


----------



## The Count (Nov 8, 2010)

TrillPhil said:


> best answer ever? rep to you!



no.I really got it from flea market.


----------



## The Count (Nov 8, 2010)

to be more precise it was the parking lot of an super market...but it was like a flea market there...so, flea market.
I know....stupid. I never intended to own any chainsaw ever....until...


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 8, 2010)

:yourock:

Were they also selling coogi clothes, hats, and fake nike shoes? Actually I seriously would like to try one of the bigger saws.


----------



## ThePruner (Nov 8, 2010)

What's that discoloration in the xylem?


----------



## The Count (Nov 8, 2010)

it is the cut. here and there the chain touched sideways grinding like sand paper. that`s the lighter color. the darker is more moist and abrasive due to direct cut. same thing with the phloem.


----------



## Cutler tree (Nov 9, 2010)

*I couldn't find the big dog on ebay*

I wouldn't mind trying the big one out either. With a mod or 2 it'd probably keep up with a stock 066.


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice work telep for a rookie cutter your got the right hold and ya beginner cuts look just fine. Get something to save your eyes and ears would ya please.
Those chink saws are alright for what you pay. A local contract tree co bought 2 a year back to whip and see. Well a few bits fell off and sure could be better but for less $ than a chain n bar on a name brand, hard to beat.


----------



## TrillPhil (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.bigjacktools.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=87_90&products_id=342

The biggest they have is 62cc. Supposedly.

I'm thinking of trying one of the power pruners. At 130 bucks, can't be worse than the homedepots 130$ electric one.


----------



## The Count (Nov 9, 2010)

I don`t know man, someone said: "we are too poor to buy cheap things"
I think that the trick is to be lucky. if they break....it`s over, unless you are a tinker.

if you do, let us know.


----------



## The Count (Nov 9, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> Nice work telep for a rookie cutter your got the right hold and ya beginner cuts look just fine. Get something to save your eyes and ears would ya please.
> Those chink saws are alright for what you pay. A local contract tree co bought 2 a year back to whip and see. Well a few bits fell off and sure could be better but for less $ than a chain n bar on a name brand, hard to beat.



thanks man. I have tried ear protection but feels like way underwater and I hate it. but I`ll get one; promise. For my eyes, I have nice glasses but don`t like them either although some small discomforting incidents occurred....


----------



## Neem (Nov 9, 2010)

Telepatique said:


> I have tried ear protection but feels like way underwater and I hate it. but I`ll get one; promise.




..........underwater??? better than deaf...for sure....

Noroc


----------



## The Count (Nov 12, 2010)

ok. now I have ear and eye protection.
thanks for the advices


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 13, 2010)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> they have a 105cc it would be fun to buy just to see what it takes to blow it up.



:agree2:


----------



## chevyforlife21 (Nov 13, 2010)

that must be a stihlervarna


----------



## GoRving (Nov 15, 2010)

Too funny!


----------



## puzzledmonkey (Nov 15, 2010)

Theres a load of them saws for sale here in Dublin at the mo,€70/90.Never been tempted mind I can't imagine the antivibe being much good...As you say,like a disposible lighter:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WAthomas (Nov 16, 2010)

I would love to run the 105cc saw. I have never seen a store actually carrying these chinese knockoffs. Anyone know where you can cause i want to take a look at one.


----------

